# India Investing $1.4 Trillion on Rail Infrastructure in the 2020-25 Period



## jis (Dec 31, 2019)

India is planning to invest $1.4 Trillion on rail infrastructure over the next 5 years. The goals are lofty, including fully electrified railway by 2025, 160kph (100mph) on the golden quadrilateral routes connecting Delhi, Mumbai, Kolkata and Chennai and a few other routes. There are several other items regarding station upgrades, use of renewable energy sources and reducing diesel use to close to zero etc. etc.

https://www.railpost.in/indian-rail...XviqqUKU-l2mdWU1f3MxN_jZGhBno2ShGehmh0zfs9xU8

This is just the investment in infrastructure. The investment in rolling stock and such comes from a different account apparently.


----------



## jis (Dec 31, 2019)

Some more details covering a broader area than just infrastructure...

https://www.railpost.in/year-in-rev...DbI4U1ZE2ZnBbp_ycCxFvtesk1U-LrNnDtXG9nkzflDcE


----------



## BLNT (Dec 31, 2019)

See - if we could just move call centers back stateside, we could do this as well.

(my attempt at humor, btw!)

I'd love to see us come together on infrastructure (or ANYTHING for that matter)...


----------



## jis (Jan 2, 2020)

Some details on North Central Railway's plans for the early '20s.

https://www.railpost.in/ncr-to-upgr...X-hHFzMh7Y5RCgPH20xw19Tkc_qgARpg4dZkLAbaHlRPA

Become a totally electric railroad by 2021.

ETCS 2 on the Delhi - Kolkata trunk route as part of upgrade to 160kph (100mph).

This will lead to a more or less 12 hour running time for Rajdhani Express between Delhi and Kolkata inclusive of its 9 or so stops en route, something like 7pm departure - 7 am arrival. Distance between Delhi and Kolkata is about the same as the distance between New York and Chicago. This will be almost a game changer. The second tier trains will eventually get sped up by several hours too since the LHB rolling stock that is used now is cleared for 160kph and with upgraded maintenance, is capable of doing 200kph commercial operation.

Similar changes will take place on the Delhi - Mumbai route too.


----------



## Gehirn (Mar 23, 2021)

Great article and really inspiring on how this government is slowly shaping India into become the superpower that it's actually. That cannot happen without a good railway system and the commotion you see on the trains in this country is still unbelievable. I think the Indian government would benefit a lot if they read about Warren Buffett 20 Warren Buffett Recommended Books: Get His Reading List And how he invested his money throughout his whole career. He always took care of his followers and lived a modest life compared to other billionaires.


----------



## TrackWalker (Mar 23, 2021)

Gehirn said:


> Great article and really inspiring on how this government is slowly shaping India into become the superpower that it's actually. That cannot happen without a good railway system and the commotion you see on the trains in this country is still unbelievable.



Welcome to Amtrak Unlimited, Gehirn! 

Hope to hear more from you soon.


----------



## jiml (Mar 24, 2021)

jis said:


> This will lead to a more or less 12 hour running time for Rajdhani Express between Delhi and Kolkata inclusive of its 9 or so stops en route, something like 7pm departure - 7 am arrival.


Likely a dumb question given the train times, but is this a sleeper service?


----------



## jis (Mar 24, 2021)

jiml said:


> Likely a dumb question given the train times, but is this a sleeper service?


Yes, the entire train of 22 cars is Sleepers, well 19 of the cars are Sleepers, one is Buffet/Pantry (food is served at the passenger's seat) and two are Luggage/Brake/Generator, though the Generators are not used on this route anymore since they are powered by electric engines that provide HEP to the train.


----------



## caravanman (Mar 24, 2021)

Will I still be allowed to stand at the open carriage door with my camera at 160-200kph?


----------



## jis (Mar 24, 2021)

caravanman said:


> Will I still be allowed to stand at the open carriage door with my camera at 160-200kph?


Officially I am sure not. Unofficially... well it is India afterall. 

Actually, all trains cleared for speeds above 130kph will be fully air conditioned with no normally openable windows, including the lowest Sleeper class. A new higher density A/C sleeper to replace the non A/C Sleepers on such trains is under development and trial as we speak.


----------



## Ziv (Mar 24, 2021)

I don't know how many photos I have taken out of the carriage doors of Amtrak and Thai Railways cars. Almost none turn out as well as the view would indicate, but I love taking them anyway. Now I have to go and find the ones I took south of Chang Mai...


----------



## jis (Mar 24, 2021)

Indian rail fans have even coined a term for standing at a carriage door to enjoy the view and take photos. The term is "Doorplating", in the same spirit of "Footplating" in a Steam Engine.


----------

